# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Fantastic OBE technique, BEEDEKIN'S METHOD

## Jay12341235

*Bedeekin's Method*


Hello guys, I have a technique to share with you today. It is called *Beedekin's Method* in honor of the person who created it and it gives us a name to refer to it as since for all I know, it's unique. I did not create this method and take no credit for it, the person who created it, for all I know is called *Beedekin*. I have not been able to try it myself yet but I will definitly do so tonight and tell you if it works. This technique is said to actually work very well and many people have had OBE's with it or at least some form of success. Here is the method (copied from sources listed below):

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _________

Failure to actually have an Out-Of-Body Experience seems to be the most common ‘experience’ among the massive group of people who wish to have one. This frustrates me as much as those who fail because of the wall I run into when trying to teach them. There are many reasons why people are unsuccessful at achieving the state.

One main reason is down to the ‘wealth’ of information one can pick up online and the paragraphs of most OOBE related books in general. I see many posts on sites that say something along the lines of ‘I’ve been researching Astral Projection for ages and now I’m ready to learn how to have one’. This is like saying ‘I have been researching UFOs for ages and now I’m ready to see one’. While they had their best interest at heart because to be fair it is a great idea to research a subject before heading into it head first, this isn’t sky diving. Also, if you wish to research sky diving because you have an interest in doing it, their aren’t many sources available that would profess to know about it and print blatant fabricated facts. Unfortunately the same can’t be said for OOBEs.

A common mistake that people make is a preconceived idea of what OOBES are because of the evident rubbish that is widely available. For instance they may have read that when they enter the Vibrational State (VS) they must call upon their spirit guide to help pull *them out. This may fit in with their spiritual beliefs and so if they reach the VS and call upon this mythical guide he/she/it may not appear... which will then have a negative effect on their sense of success. I myself have never seen a spirit guide although I’m sure I could create one if I wished... emphasis on ‘create’.

What I am saying is that to enter the subject with a quasi-religious belief system will only get in the way of success because it just isn’t so.

The majority of the ‘wealth’ of knowledge that one may have aquired by trawling through the pile of information at hand, is as useful as a chocolate fireguard and should be cast off so that one can start afresh and learn from a first hand perspective. I had the advantage of self learning without any outside influences such as the internet and only a few books at hand that I mainly used as a checklist of affirmation that I wasn’t weird. 

Unlearn what you think you have learned.

So let’s get rid of a few misconceptions about OOBEs that often arise through New-age belief-centricity and blatant un-truths that get thrown about due to the writings of popular so-called AP gurus. *

*you need to learn how to achieve transcendental meditation and control the energy flow of your chakras.

Not true. You just need to keep your mind passively active while your body relaxes into the sleep slate or be able to slip from a lucid dream into the trance state. Chakras are an eastern philosophy that were origionally intended for use during wake induced meditation and have nothing to do with OOBEs until they were pounced upon by the New-age movement during the early part of the 1900s by the Theosophical Society and integrated into ‘astral projection’. Involving chakra opening, long meditation practice is basically a waste of precious time. If you feel better practicing these semi-religious activities in order to success then go for it... the same can be said for taking your lucky teddy-bear into exams; if it makes you feel that it will make you perform better there’s no harm... but in the grand scheme of things there’s also no point. * 

*you need to learn protection so that you’re not attacked by lower astral negative entities and demons.

Rubbish. There are no lower entities or monsters waiting to attack you while you ‘leave your body’. I can attest to this because I’ve had over three thousand OOBEs over a 25 year period and I have never been attacked or harmed or indeed possessed by anyone or anything. When you enter the State you are merely consciously aware of an otherwise unconscious process you have gone through every night you’ve entered sleep since you were born.

*Your bed or body has to be facing a certain way/position.

No harm can be done by lying a certain way... if you think it will work then do it. Sleep on the floor... in the kitchen... on the sofa... with a pillow or without... on your back, front, side or head... if it’s the way you normally sleep... do it.

*You need to breath a certain way... in through the nose out through the mouth etc.

Not so... just breath as you normally do. Your breathing self regulates once you enter the state. Don’t pay any attention to your breathing.
I’m sure I’ll come across other misconceptions as I’m writing... I’ll bullet-point important things like that along the way.

There are three main ways to enter the ‘State’; before sleep, during REM dream sleep and upon waking from a nights sleep.

*Before sleep state induction. this requires a set up ‘pre-sleep’ that primes you biochemically and physiologically to enter the state.

*REM dream sleep induction requires a grasp of Lucid Dreaming and is a bit hit and miss for the newbie.

*Waking state induction requires the ability to recognize that you have woken up and at that very moment remembering not to move, roll over, scratch an itch or open the eyes... or even to start listening to the noises around you. It takes a bit of practice but it is a very successful way of entering the State.

There are two very different types of OOBE. 

* Astral Projection. This is a whole body projection into an environment that is commonly referred to in new-age writings as the Astral Realm. A strange word to use because it conjures up pre-conceived images of a starry mythical realm filled with beings of astral energy etc. However upon entering it, it’s soon realized that it is more familiar as the landscape or world you encounter when dreaming. But you have entered through the back door, and can objectively investigate and explore it without suffering from the sub-conscious imagery you are normally blinded by or the story-line you are normally wrapped up in when dreaming. Within the ‘Astral’... not even the sky is the limit. This environment, however real it seems may be considered a virtual world that is created by the projector or an actual authentic realm. Upon experiencing it, believing that it is real or fabricated matters not because it is indistinguishable from reality... even surpassing normal reality in quality and ‘reality’.

* 1st Phase OOBE. This is seemingly a projection into this reality, often referred to in new-age philosophy as an ‘ethereal projection’. It is much more difficult to achieve because of the way it is entered; during Sleep Paralysis. Apart from the fact that it takes place in this time and reality, the main difference from AP is that instead of experiencing it in body, you are seemingly a free floating point of conscious awareness. This phase can lead on to 2nd Phase which is again experienced as a free floating consciousness but is not in this reality. 

Both of these different OOBEs are experienced by entering the state in varied degrees of deepness. 

PRE-SLEEP INDUCTION

This method is the main one I personally use. I have used the other methods but this one when done correctly does make for a strong experience. It’s also the one I predominantly teach or rather explain. The main key to achieving it is the pre-sleep or nap. I previously posted this method but soon realized that it was too specific about hours spent in the nap and between the nap and going to to bed to enter the state. And it needed more explanation and a detailed phenomenological breakdown.

The basic goal is to prime yourself by having an hour or an hour and a half of non-dream sleep in the evening. This nap can be taken at any time after 6pm providing that you are actually tired and that you attempt to induce the state within four hours at the most after waking.

For example: 

if you decide to take an hour nap at 8pm and wake at 9pm make sure you attempt induction after 10 and before 1am.
however, if you wait till after midnight then it is possible to have an hour nap, wake up for about half an hour then attempt induction. I have used this many times when it’s been impossible to get a good nap during the evening. 

All you have to remember is that you nap solidly and do not under any circumstances drift back off to sleep upon waking from it, otherwise you will dream and ruin your chance for state inducement. 

There is a certain way of feeling between the nap and state inducement that indicates that you are primed... the physical symptoms that indicate that you are primed for the state are among other things; itchy eyed, borderline tired and alert, slightly hypertensive or having the mild sensation that you may be coming down with a cold and a slow steady heart rate. 

Two things to note:

* the nap or a non-dream pre-sleep is very important and could be considered the ‘key’ to the whole experience. *

* Do not force the nap. You need to be sleepy for it to work.

The only real way to make sure you are correctly primed is to induce the state and there are many effective ways to do this.

First of all you have to lay down on a comfortable surface; a bed, a couch, a hammock, the back seat of a car, whatever you find comfortable. Any position will work. I personally lie on my back or side. It doesn’t matter whether you use a pillow or not. You can have bed covers on or not. Just make sure you are comfortable.
Close your eyes... this sounds obvious, but some people actually ask ‘do I close my eyes?’
Let your mind do its own thing for a couple of minutes... then try to quieten your mind. Don’t worry too much about this. The main thing is to lie as still as possible.

A couple of things you should not pay any attention to because they are simply a waste of thought;

*any limb or body twitches

*the phosphorescent light show your eyes give off such as blobs of light etc

*subtle localized buzzing in your muscles or fingertips

*breathing

*the position of your head

All you need to think about at this point is to become calm and stay passively conscious. To let your body relax. This should take no more than 5 to 10 minutes.

It’s at this point that you can use different methods to bring on the state. 

This is the one method I have used for 25 years and really can’t comment on others. I’m sure you may have one that you usually try inducing with... but for the sake of this guide try this one.

When you feel relaxed start to think of a sound, word, song or name... think of it as though you are expecting to here it. Roll it around in your head. Imagine it in your head clearly. Alternatively you can simply imagine a voice rambling, or talking, as though talking to you. This imagined sound will start to take on a life of it’s own and may amplify. 

If you are trying to do this for more than ten minutes and nothing interesting happens, you probably aren’t primed for the occasion. I only say this because the state shift is quite rapid if the pre-sleep was done correctly. I will mention that ten minutes of just simply lying still can feel like a long time. 

If you are primed, when the sound increases you may feel a rush of alert relaxation washing over your body coupled with a distinct shift in conscious awareness. It’s a very difficult feeling to describe other than it is a ‘switch over’. You should feel like your awareness has took on a new spatiality. It almost feels like your head clears, like a bunged up nostril does when it clears after being blocked during a cold. You should also instinctively feel that you are in the state either because you have felt this before or that it is something new. At this point you must try to stay passive, calm and try to not get excited. A sound like you have your ears to a conch-shell should be heard. you may experience little intermittent bursts of rumbling - like the rumbling you hear when you strain your inner ear muscles when you yawn. Your limbs will feel like they have been anesthetized by Nitrous Oxide...

Here’s a quick checklist of symptoms indicating successful entrance into the state:

* a sudden rush of relaxation

* a very distinct flip/shift/switch to a spatially different state of conscious awareness.

* instinctive knowing that you are in the state.

* auditory sensations like hissing, the sound of listening to a conch-shell and intermittent bursts of rumbling.

* a tingling numbed anesthetized sensation, most noticeably in the limbs.

At the point you realize you are in the state it is time to act quickly to enter an Astral Projection. Waiting for, or encouraging full vibrational sleep paralysis will make it possible to enter a 1st phase. For now we will walk before we can run and learn how to Astrally Project.

Astral Projection

Upon instant identification of entry into the state it is necessary to employ a swift separation technique to avoid becoming embroiled in full sleep paralysis. There are a multitude of separation methods such as, rolling out, dropping through the body, imagining a magnet pulling you out, imagining you are a balloon, picking a point in space to reach, imagining being propelled out like a rocket... and many many more. The one that is most effective for the purposes of this guide and because it is my most used method so far, is the ‘climbing the rope’ technique.

You may want to place a pillow or cushion across your lower abdomen or lay with your hands on top of the bed covers before you start to relax. This ensures a soft surface so as to ease the transition of losing sensation in them. It’s up to you.

Once you feel that you have shifted into the state you will have lost the tactile sensation of your hands but still retained the sensation of their relative position.. i.e. you will still know and feel that you have hands. 

What you need to do at this point is to actually reach up and grab a rope. Don’t visualize the rope... expect it to be there. Don’t worry about how it should feel just do it. I can’t stress this enough.

* Do not ‘imagine’ yourself doing it.

* Just do it.

* Don’t think about it.

* just do it.

* The movement of your phantom limbs is instinctual.

There will be a rope there... not necessarily an actual rope, made of fibers or hemp... it is simply a leverage point for you to grasp. Give no time to thinking about the rope, what it is, why it is there, how it is there or how you should move to grab it.

JUST GRAB THE ROPE BECAUSE IT IS THERE ABOVE YOU READY TO BE GRABBED.

The instant you have it pull yourself up... hand over hand... like you would if you were pulling yourself up a rope. Do it with deliberation... do it aggressively, steadily and fast. Pull yourself up the rope. Don’t even consider that you may be pulling yourself out of your physical or because of how real it seems that you must be doing it physically. Don’t pay * attention to any of the sensations. If there is resistance, put some struggle into it... pull hard. Eventually and quickly you should suddenly be ‘Free’.

Failure usually takes place because of thinking too much or over analyzing what is happening. Also paying too much heed to sensations leads to considerable failure to stay in the state and out of body. These analytical thoughts should be reserved for after the experience and marked down in your journal. When you are in the state everything should be done on impulse and with deliberate action.

failure to stay within the state will transpire if:

* Too much thought is given trying to visualize the rope or analyzing what is happening.

* Thinking about how the sensations feel.

* pausing or remaining still too long - this can be as less as 5 seconds.

* Believing that this can’t be happening or the disbelief that the rope is there.

* Merely imagining movement.

Success at staying within the state will transpire if:

* you instantly acknowledge that the rope is there.

* you get on with it.

* You keep moving.

* You take it for granted that you are doing it. 

Staying still and waiting for something to happen after the state shift, is the most common mistake beginners make; to no fault of their own. It is after all an amazing experience that feels more real than reality yet something they may never have experienced before. The secret is to be actively engaged yet flippant and passive throughout the experience. You may say that’s two opposites, but keep in mind that you do this when playing a video game or when engaged in sport.... you don’t think about what you are doing but you are totally absorbed in the activity. This is part of the mindset of the state.
I chose the ‘climbing the rope’ technique because it consists of one very important thing... that of ‘action’ and vigorous ‘movement’, probably the most important aspect of staying within the state and Out of Body. Constant movement and observation is the key to ‘anchoring’ yourself in the ‘Astral’... any extended lapse in movement or doubt - which normally takes the form of thoughts of your actual physical body - will cause re-physicality and an end to the experience. You can however ‘rescue’ the experience by instantly realizing you are returning to the physical by anchoring yourself in the out of body state.

Anchoring yourself in the ‘Astral’ body and Environment.

Once you are out what now? If you think this for too long while staying still you will phase back into your physical. So, You literally have to anchor yourself in the experience. The main objective of anchoring is to keep you immersed in the experience by disassociating your conscious perception from your physical perception. 
The first thing you will most probably experience is blindness. So you can kill two birds with one stone by rubbing your hands together in front of your face and blowing on them... the tactile sensation of doing this will absolutely astound you and by concentrating on feeling and seeing, your hands will start to develop in your field of vision - very much like a polaroid picture appears. Look at your hands... the creases the folds of skin, your fingernails. The more you engross yourself in the OOBE the more you will see and feel. Reach out and feel for a floor, a wall... furniture. Keep on the move, constantly looking, moving, taking in the richness and amazing detail of the World around you. Try to keep your eyes on nearby objects... if you look too far into the distance you may end up there in an instant. You must keep active and engaged to root yourself. The more you anchor yourself the more vivid the world will be around you
You can use the hand rubbing technique as a safety net at any point you feel yourself return to your physical. 

Do’s

Be blatant and have intent

touch your surroundings

touch yourself, like your hands, your face etc

investigate everything

explore

Don’ts

Stay still

worry

doubt

think of your physical body

panic if you think you are losing clarity

Remember - thought and intent controls environment and actions. * *

__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  _________


*Sources*: *(read for people's experiences. I know the youtube video has reports of success from a few people)*

*Youtube video part one:*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-9hETPjJlo

*Youtube video part two:
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKglrf2-co0&feature=fvw

*Original Article:* (you may need to register to view this link, but everything regarding the technique is already here)
http://astralviewers.com/articles/ne...jection-guide/

----------


## marcher22

Interesting technique you have there! I'll be sure to try it out sometime this week! 

I only did read from Pre-Sleep Induction and onwards but it does seem worth the try. I was never into OOBE/AP but I may just try this. Your sound method has happened to me alot actually. 

Sometimes I'd be lying down in bed and think of my mom saying my name, then other people I knew would be saying it and sometimes it got louder for no reason ( i didn;t put any effort in) the same happens with some song's I know...

Anyways great Tutorial

----------


## Folqueraine

Before claiming it's "fantastic", thought, couldn't you, you know, TRY it? You said you would tonight, so couldn't you just wait 24 hours to see if it's worth anything?
Looking forward to hearing if it worked for you.

PS: also, your similar thread has disappeared from Unexplained Mysteries. Did you delete it or did they?

2nd edit: never mind, found it again.

----------


## Saturos

Can you summarize the technique?

----------


## Jay12341235

> Before claiming it's "fantastic", thought, couldn't you, you know, TRY it? You said you would tonight, so couldn't you just wait 24 hours to see if it's worth anything?
> Looking forward to hearing if it worked for you.
> 
> PS: also, your similar thread has disappeared from Unexplained Mysteries. Did you delete it or did they?
> 
> 2nd edit: never mind, found it again.



Many people say this works, and I did get little results from this, but I'm going to keep trying. Beedekin on astralviewers.com is very helpful, and it's worth going to the site (maybe registering to get access to the articles if you want. I don't own the site so I don't get anything from it but I didn't know they were there until I registered) to check out his posts. 

Here is the same reply I posted in a similar forum about my experience with it last night, and again I'm going to keep trying until this works. The following quote is still me:





> I used this last night. Here's my scenario.
> 
> 
> The morning of the day I tried this
> Woke up at 10:50am, ate breakfast, everything was normal. 
> 
> Nap
> Napped at approx. 1:20am (time of falling asleep) and woke up at 2:20am
> 
> ...



I did post this in unexplained mysteries. I posted this in three forums last night because it had such great results for many people and was not very well known. 

The reason I posted this without trying this is because it may not work 100% of the time. I would like to see if others have success with this method as well. Read some testimonials from the Youtube comments.

----------


## Jay12341235

> Can you summarize the technique?



Summarizing it would defeat the point of posting it. *Read the whole thing*, it's very helpful  :smiley:

----------


## Jay12341235

> Interesting technique you have there! I'll be sure to try it out sometime this week! 
> 
> I only did read from Pre-Sleep Induction and onwards but it does seem worth the try. I was never into OOBE/AP but I may just try this. Your sound method has happened to me alot actually. 
> 
> Sometimes I'd be lying down in bed and think of my mom saying my name, then other people I knew would be saying it and sometimes it got louder for no reason ( i didn;t put any effort in) the same happens with some song's I know...
> 
> Anyways great Tutorial



*This is not mine, I take no credit for it. This is Beedekin's*  :smiley: 

I strongly encourage you guys to try this out. I will post results of tonights experience here as well.

----------


## Ryan

I've tried Beedekin's method and it's effective. It was on accident that I took a nap a few hours before my normal bedtime, but it resulted in a direct line to SP.  (full disclosure: I included Beedekin's method with permission in my sleep paralysis ebook "Sleep Paralysis: A Dreamer's Guide).

Even without the nap component, the other info is solid and fits with my experience. I really like the thought "Grab the rope, it's already there waiting to be pulled." For me, I usually "descend" in my SP journeys, into the pillow, and then the mattress, and finally into a vast empty space. From there I have lots of options of how to proceed: incubate where I want to go, wait to see what emerges on its own, etc.

----------


## Jay12341235

> I've tried Beedekin's method and it's effective. It was on accident that I took a nap a few hours before my normal bedtime, but it resulted in a direct line to SP.  (full disclosure: I included Beedekin's method with permission in my sleep paralysis ebook "Sleep Paralysis: A Dreamer's Guide).
> 
> Even without the nap component, the other info is solid and fits with my experience. I really like the thought "Grab the rope, it's already there waiting to be pulled." For me, I usually "descend" in my SP journeys, into the pillow, and then the mattress, and finally into a vast empty space. From there I have lots of options of how to proceed: incubate where I want to go, wait to see what emerges on its own, etc.



I'm glad this worked for you. Do you know him? I don't personally, just wanted to spread Bedeekin's technique around.  I will let you know how my next experience turns out

----------


## Ryan

hey Jay,

we've corresponded through email, not met in person. When I started researching SP for my book last summer he came forward with his personal techniques. What's so interesting about these techniques is that everyone has their own way (it's not like a recipe! that's for sure), but reading how other people do it can be helpful to finding the trick that works for you.

----------


## SoftClouds

Awesome. Just tried this out. Have decided to try OBE for a good while. The fact that scary shit will happen, and feel real have scared me off for a while. I'm currently in a phase of life where i defy fears. For instance, Im having semi-phobia for spiders. Getting all shaky and all.. Recently picked one up. Hihi..
Anyways. I tried this just 40 minutes ago. Before the phase shift, i felt with the arms, that laid cross over each other. I couldn't really feel the other arm with any arm. But i felt like they were there. They felt like spiritual, fluffy whip cream. Just swimming there in the empty wast. Tried for... Probably 20 minutes, to get that sound amplify. My main problem is the eyes. I can't keep the lids closed.
Anyway. I did thought of a song, and somehow i felt like being 1 block away. Just the sight, from a perspective 2 floors up in another building. As i heard the music playing in my head, manually. I heard some groaning. Really threatful and sad groaning. I knew it was imagination. I tried to control it, cause this was before the shake-part. (youtube . com, search for Suicide Mouse, pretty creepy. The groaning there, that's how it did sound like). It grew louder and louder, and i could not hear my own music anymore. And i was scared.. of course.
I felt.. Like really energic soda in my feet. That flew upwards towards my head. I could feel it. I could hear it running towards my head. I experienced it. I even saw it (not that i checked open-eyed). When it reached my head, the eyelids lightened up. I began to shake, just alittle. Like if the 'energic soda' got unstable. The groaning was just too much, and i interrupted it all. Decided to keep this in mind, remembering all this far. And try it another night. Awesome experience there. Though i did worry about my heartbeat when i canceled it. It felt like cold, a bit frostied water when i woke myself up, instead of energic soda. And my heart beat felt faster then usual. But i suppose this isn't anything to worry about?
Thanks for the guide. Helpful for a noob like me^^

----------


## DropOfTime

Hi, this sounds very interesting, but I'm confused with one thing: when exactly can you open your eyes? Should I still have my eyes closed while climbing the rope?

----------


## Elucive

So you're supposed to nap, and then try it at your normal bedtime? Never heard of that before, definently gonna try it out. Problem for me is, naps in the evening are almost impossible, so I guess I'm gonna nap at midnight till 1:30am then try around 2:30.

----------


## DropOfTime

Actually, I just tried this last night and I figured you don't actually have to nap.
I'm like you and I've never really been able to nap and it takes me forever to fall asleep.
I'm pretty sure the only reason the nap is required, is because you have to be very very calm in order to concentrate on not moving any muscles.

I advise if you don't nap to drink some tea to relax and to listen to calming music as you try this. (:

----------


## Elucive

Thanks For the heads up  :smiley:

----------


## SoftClouds

I'd recommend to be physically active during the day. I usually have a long, hard time to fall asleep. But when i've been active, it's no problem at all. Anyway, to clear things up if you still don't know:
Sleep for 90~ minutes. Wake up by some kind of alarm. Just dont sleep significantly more or less -> Stay awake for atleast an hour. And not more then 4h -> Go to bed. Lay down in a comfortable position and keep your mind awake. Play a song in your internal media library (in your head), think of a text, anything. Just keep your mind awake (After a while, you will feel your body parts falling asleep)-> Keep your mind active on a song or so, don't think too much. At this phase, when i didn't felt my body anymore, i heard sad and threatful groaning. And it was highly unpleasant for me, who lack experience. The groaning went louder and louder (you should experience something like this) and finally it will be louder then your own internal music. About then, you will feel "nutrioush energy" going from your legs up to your head. As for me, when i felt the energy flowing up in my head, my eyelids lightened up. Although the groaning and stressy moment that i had, scared me off. So that's when i woke up.
And to answer your question short: You shouldn't open your eyes. You will have 'spirituall' ones. Blindness = you have to use your senses. Like examinating the environment, smell around, touch things..
Best of luck! I still haven't succeeded.

----------


## liquidSamurai

I have tried similar ways of doing this without the nap, so I will give it a shot. Normally, on a "good" night, I can get right up to the point you describe without visualizing anything. Paralysis, tingling, even weightless feeling in the body, but I cannot for the love of god break free. I tried imagining a single point that open up, magnets, ropes (that I reach for and climb up), elevators rising, floating away, standing up etc and nothing happens. When I try to just "reach up" as you say, my physical hands just lift up and kill the feeling. Either that, or I am overcome with a massive surge of energy which is swift and acute and literally makes me jump as if startled, and from that point on everything just dissipates. Also if I try this for too long my body just starts to tilt up.

This is extremely frustrating as I had some kind of projection once (I believe) where I just sat up out of my body and and stood up on the floor and saw myself sleeping. I walked around the house a bit and then it ended shortly after. For the last 15 years I have tried so many times to do this without success that hitting myself with a tack-hammer seems like a reasonable option to try  :smiley: 

so besides using the nap, is there anything else you can suggest for someone who is totally frustrated?

----------


## Elucive

You shouldn't take the nap for granted. Without the nap component, this would be just another generic WILD/OBE tech. He said himself the nap is the key. I myself can't find the time for naps, and I never go to bed at the same time everyday. So even though this tech sounds good, I'll have to pass.

----------


## liquidSamurai

> You shouldn't take the nap for granted. Without the nap component, this would be just another generic WILD/OBE tech. He said himself the nap is the key. I myself can't find the time for naps, and I never go to bed at the same time everyday. So even though this tech sounds good, I'll have to pass.



Same here. I work from home, have 2 kids, and as an artist who works on high-end projects I frequently have to pull long hours or get rush projects and keeping a normal schedule is difficult. Taking a nap in the middle of the day is usually out, and if I pass out early at night at 8 or 9, it's when I put my kids to bed, and then falling back to sleep an hour or 2 later is very difficult for me. I frequently suffer from insomnia as well which does not help, but sometimes because of my schedule I get to those "completely exhausted" stages where I fall into lucid dreams, or at least vivid dreams.

I'm trying to find something that will work for me.

P.S. Elucive, ff you're in the Bronx, I'm right around the corner  ::D:

----------


## dilando

Interesting. I try it too whenever I can. 
Guys, I think, that the nap does not need to last an hour, I would say about 20-30 minutes . That`s long enough for mind to rest and organize things. 

liquidSamurai, If you can get to paralyzes so easy, you`re halfway there. I understand that you have a problem with getting out of body.
hmmm.....I suggest you try something that needs instant action. Maybe try sparring with a friend, or some action game. Something in which you don`t have time to think. Then once you`re in sp state, do the same, don`t think about elevator or rope, don`t imagine, as BEEDEKIN says. Do it, the same way you defend from an attack, or just talk. When you talk with someone you don`t think what to say, you just say it. An instant answer. The moment you feel sp, get out.
But I`m not a pro, so it`s just my opinion. You don`t have to listen to me  :tongue2:

----------


## liquidSamurai

> Interesting. I try it too whenever I can. 
> liquidSamurai, If you can get to paralyzes so easy, you`re halfway there. I understand that you have a problem with getting out of body.
> hmmm.....I suggest you try something that needs instant action. Maybe try sparring with a friend, or some action game. Something in which you don`t have time to think. Then once you`re in sp state, do the same, don`t think about elevator or rope, don`t imagine, as BEEDEKIN says. Do it, the same way you defend from an attack, or just talk. When you talk with someone you don`t think what to say, you just say it. An instant answer. The moment you feel sp, get out.
> But I`m not a pro, so it`s just my opinion. You don`t have to listen to me



I'm not really sure what you mean. Try sparring with a friend? wtf are you talking about?  ::D: 

As far as SP, do you mean as soon as I feel my body go numb, or feel heavy, or in that farther stage where I feel a bit lighter or don't feel my limbs, that I should try and get up or roll over or something?

I tried again the other night as I came so close yet again, wether it was a projection or lucid dream I felt like I was deep in paralysis and my hypnogogic images were much more intense with blobs of purple and blue that were morphing which I never saw before. Then I felt some kind of "switch", like something was just different, and it felt like I heard a different frequency in my ears. Then the HI turned into a static brighter pattern that resembled a bright, swirly, fogged sky with stars in it. but I could not break free. 

At that point it was strange. My legs twitched twice where they actually moved, pretty drastic twitch. Then it felt as if I was going to leave body, I got this very light feeling like I was going to rise straight up. But instead, I practically sat up without trying, in a calm, fluid motion. My torso lifted almost up in a sitting position and my arms raised over my head, without me doing anything. It was very bizarre and also pissed me off when I realized my body decided to move by itself. Maybe I'm thinking/concentrating too much and my brain is like, "well, he wants to go up apparently so let's see what I can do."

I don't know what the hell is holding me back but it's enough to make me scream.

----------


## dilando

Try everything. For me it was moment at the very beginning of SP. I had a feeling in back of my had, that I will get paralyzed and I somehow knew, that I have to get out in that moment. For you it might be something else, you have to experiment with that.
By sparring I meant an exercise for fast reacting. It seems the more time you take, the harder it is to OOBE. Sorry about the association, too much games  :tongue2: 
Don`t worry about getting out too fast and losing the sensation. If you stay still it should come back in couple seconds.

I tried beedekin techniques yesterday. Somehow I ended having a nap and then going to bed four hours later. But I lost concentration and fell asleep  :tongue2: 
I`ll do it next time.....I think  ::D:

----------


## Prince_RIP

I'm confused about this. He says not to imagine pulling yourself up the rope and to do it? You're not actually supposed to pull yourself up with your physical hands are you? lol...i'm confused...

----------


## dilando

> I'm confused about this. He says not to imagine pulling yourself up the rope and to do it? You're not actually supposed to pull yourself up with your physical hands are you? lol...i'm confused...



Yeah, it`s hard to explain it. What he means is that it has to be a reflex, not a thought. It`s the easiest way I can explain. Like when you`re driving. When you learn, you imagine and think, where is gas, where is brake and stuff. But once you master it all it becomes a reflex, without a thought about what are you doing.
You're not supposed to pull yourself up with your physical hands. That`s why you`re in SP state. You can`t move you hands, so when you try to climb, when you succeed, you can turn around to see yourself sleeping.
aaaa, you`re cute when you sleep  :tongue2:

----------


## Baron Samedi

I am going to try it right now!

along with some binaural beats.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I tried this, and it worked very well for my first attempt. I am going to keep trying. I'll write the details in my DJ.

----------


## Vesterguard

Okies so,

First post on the forums, first structured WILD attempt, instinctively tried this method (have never tried OOBEs or AP before, help would be appreciated =P)

Focused on my breathing, there was a shift in awareness and I felt numb. I couldn't comprehend lying on my stomach and floating above though. My head was kept stuck firmly to the pillow. I kept grasping for the rope willing myself to trust it was there. After a little I felt my body lapse and I was back to just lying in my bed. Not quite sure if it was possible to attain a second SP, I continued focusing on my breathing and looking out for hallucinations and waited/trusted for the state to kick in again.. off course at this time I was a bit more excited and had a great sense of awareness due to elevated excitement. The second time around I tried specifically to listen out for audio hallucinations (which I am not good at) I eventually heard a voice.. just once.. calling ”Just run it” so I started to run making sure I felt out for my legs running and my arms swinging towards a light portal, cannot define how close or far away it was, not caring if I would reach it or not, I just kept repeating to myself that "it is just there" (wherever that may be). At one point I noticed the shift in awareness from the first experience, so I leaped and grabbed the rope. This time I shouted to myself ”Pull yourself free goddamnit” I didn't care this time what was up and down and the verbal commanding seemed to make a difference, as all of a sudden I feel my legs starting to lift from the bed slowly and steadily. This time i start feeling my head and chest let go and I am firmly with ”the climbing me”. I notice my head is starting to float as well. Again it slowly keeps rising until I hit a crucial mental barrier ”Maybe I am just lifting myself off the bed and actually doing it IRL” I open my eyes and find myself 15-20 centimetres (measured at the head) above the bed, however I notice a quick shift in the colour of my bedsheets before I realise that the pulling sensation is gone and I have to support my body with my arms. I get extremely excited and decide to go on the forums and slap on my first post.

Now here is the million dollar question, am I on the right track or doing something wrong? (well considering that I am trying to WILD, I might be trying something completely off)

On a side note I feel almost euphoric and have a very uplifted feeling running through my entire body.

----------


## Elucive

Dude, you were spot on. Seriously, that was awesome. Could you describe your shift more accurately? I'm interested to read what it felt like.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> Okies so,
> 
> First post on the forums, first structured WILD attempt, instinctively tried this method (have never tried OOBEs or AP before, help would be appreciated =P)
> 
> Focused on my breathing, there was a shift in awareness and I felt numb. I couldn't comprehend lying on my stomach and floating above though. My head was kept stuck firmly to the pillow. I kept grasping for the rope willing myself to trust it was there. After a little I felt my body lapse and I was back to just lying in my bed. Not quite sure if it was possible to attain a second SP, I continued focusing on my breathing and looking out for hallucinations and waited/trusted for the state to kick in again.. off course at this time I was a bit more excited and had a great sense of awareness due to elevated excitement. The second time around I tried specifically to listen out for audio hallucinations (which I am not good at) I eventually heard a voice.. just once.. calling ”Just run it” so I started to run making sure I felt out for my legs running and my arms swinging towards a light portal, cannot define how close or far away it was, not caring if I would reach it or not, I just kept repeating to myself that "it is just there" (wherever that may be). At one point I noticed the shift in awareness from the first experience, so I leaped and grabbed the rope. This time I shouted to myself ”Pull yourself free goddamnit” I didn't care this time what was up and down and the verbal commanding seemed to make a difference, as all of a sudden I feel my legs starting to lift from the bed slowly and steadily. This time i start feeling my head and chest let go and I am firmly with ”the climbing me”. I notice my head is starting to float as well. Again it slowly keeps rising until I hit a crucial mental barrier ”Maybe I am just lifting myself off the bed and actually doing it IRL” I open my eyes and find myself 15-20 centimetres (measured at the head) above the bed, however I notice a quick shift in the colour of my bedsheets before I realise that the pulling sensation is gone and I have to support my body with my arms. I get extremely excited and decide to go on the forums and slap on my first post.
> 
> Now here is the million dollar question, am I on the right track or doing something wrong? (well considering that I am trying to WILD, I might be trying something completely off)
> 
> On a side note I feel almost euphoric and have a very uplifted feeling running through my entire body.



So at what point did you awake?

That was astral projection, not a WILD.  Good job!

----------


## Vesterguard

> Dude, you were spot on. Seriously, that was awesome. Could you describe your shift more accurately? I'm interested to read what it felt like.



I can try, but as I am so new to all of this it might be difficult ^^

I am focusing on my breath and the shift I felt might be connected with entering SP. I notice that as my body relax I loose track of how my breathing feels on the inside. My awareness shifts so I am listening to the air going through my nostrils (and only the tip of my nose) and (OK this might be difficult to get across) the point where I exist (lets call it my point of awarenes) becomes firmly locked right behind my eyes. 

Also when you start pulling the rope there is a bodily displacement sensation going on, I feel like I am lying in two places though partially occupying the same space. And on the most successful attempt I feel the my point of consciousness repeatedly shift from right behind my eyes to a point a couple of metres above my back (I am lying on my stomach), although I would think it is supposed to stay behind my back.

The thing I am now looking out for is an intensification of focus, when your point of awareness becomes clear and in one place (as opposed to the mind drifting), that is when you know you are close. 





> So at what point did you awake?
> 
> That was astral projection, not a WILD.  Good job!



Well I am not entirely sure, for all I am aware I never fell asleep although I entered SP. I wasn't able to ever release myself completely from my physical body, and I am not sure where I was when the colours of my bed sheet shifted. However the pulling sensation in my body ceased when the colours shifted back to normal, and I had to support my chest with my arms (to avoid falling face first down a very soft mattress ^^)

On a side note I had my first successful WILD during a nap attempt later that morning, still riding a high from this wonderful experience, yay me ^^.

On a later WILD attempt I tried this technique and found it better to shout pull yourself up as opposed to pull yourself free to loosen the mind from the physical body, and I, more easily, drifted upwards. I dropped it quickly though as my intentions with my WILD project is to reach the moon ASAP  :wink2: 

Still have a hell of a long journey to go through to reach that though!

Dunno if this helps.

----------


## Baron Samedi

You don't always fall asleep when you AP. The colors shifted because on the astral plane, you see something of the physical (your bed) with the dream plane (the colors shifting.)  The fact that you floated is great!  I am focusing on AP a lot right now, too.

----------


## Elucive

Vester, your progress is amazing. Thanks for the read. You seem to be a natural.

----------


## mcwillis

What an interesting thread.  I will have to try this one out one evening.





> I tried this, and it worked very well for my first attempt. I am going to keep trying. I'll write the details in my DJ.



Awesome  :smiley:

----------


## Despierto

I dont get the "non rem nap"... When you nap you enter REM dont you?? How do you nonrem nap xD
Im skeptic because.. I think its hard to have an obe after a REM nap. shouldnt it be? Cuz your done with REM..

----------


## EbbTide000

Someone 

on Saltcube just * linked* this thread. They already had hundreds of OOBE's over the last 20 years and recomend the Opening Post technique of this thread. As a result I am bumping and "liking" this thread soI can find it quickly.

----------


## TourquoiseSun

Guess  will try this tonight........

----------


## blade5x

Definitely trying this out. It sounds like it could way more effective than WBTB. In WBTB, the challenge usually ends up staying asleep long enough to have a good lengthy experience. My best lucids have been very early in the morning. It's amazing how much more emotion you can have when your body really needs to sleep.

I am not sure what "non-REM" nap means though? All of my naps seem to consist of something in between waking and dream reality. I never have any full blown dreams during naps (unless I'm sleep deprived), but I always have what seems like very detailed thoughts, or even "dreams with almost no light" - best I can describe.

----------


## Starbright1234

I read through and tried the techniques, but guess I wasn't that calmed but when I went to sleep and was half awake during the middle of the night though, I felt like there was some sort of vibration and I thought I was in the middle of shifting but I soon got scared because it was night time- yes I have a fear of darkness at night, sometimes and that was one of those times- so I tried to open my eyes but then I was only able to open it after a few seconds and it felt like the vibrationwas stopping and there's was a  cold rush in my body. I'm just wondering is that it or was that a lucid dream or something from my imagination?

----------


## Starbright1234

> I read through and tried the techniques, but guess I wasn't that calmed but when I went to sleep and was half awake during the middle of the night though, I felt like there was some sort of vibration and I thought I was in the middle of shifting but I soon got scared because it was night time- yes I have a fear of darkness at night, sometimes and that was one of those times- so I tried to open my eyes but then I was only able to open it after a few seconds and it felt like the vibrationwas stopping and there's was a  cold rush in my body. I'm just wondering is that it or was that a lucid dream or something from my imagination?



Btw when I had the vibrations I didn't really pay attention so i basically heard silence even though the fan could be heard when I was trying and failed. And it pretty much felt like a little vibrtion not as strong as that of a phone but I could feel my lips quivering continuosly in a sense and then realize my whole body was reacting the same way and all of this happened after I slept without dreaming so the same question above..... and when you '"feel around" would you be able to feel your astral hands or something or is it something you expect to happen and be there like the rope?

----------

